# 11-16 buck



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

We kicked this one up this morning, and he fell to my buddy Ty's .280 
Big body, and an old Roman nosed buck.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice!! love the color, how old was he?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Doing a European mount so we will get the age off the teeth some time soon here.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

birdog105 said:


> Nice!! love the color, how old was he?


I'd say probably 2 1/2 or 3 1/2.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Try 6 yrs or older, his rack is on the decline and his face is ghost white all the way up between his antlers, and he went 200lbs, so 2 1/2 - 3 1/2 is way off.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

by the looks of him I would have said 3 1/2 myself but the teeth will tell I guess. 6 yrs old plus seems a little much.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

goosehunternd said:


> by the looks of him I would have said 3 1/2 myself but the teeth will tell I guess. 6 yrs old plus seems a little much.


Seems like a prime age buck to me. By the looks of him, but who knows.

Last year I shot an old buck, 20 wide and only 6 tall. uke: teeth were absent! Shot a doe this year that was the same. She has seen a few corn ears in her day!

Let us know what you find!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

wingmaster,

I'm not going to argue with you, but you can't age a deer by the color of their hair or how much they weight. The teeth will be the lie detector.

That said, most deer with age have much more mass to their antlers then that one shows. If as you say he is on the decline, I would expect a heavy, somewhat gnarly rack rather then the clean one that he has. Also he does not appear to have a large neck, deep chest, short legs, or double chin of an older buck. Again I could be wrong but I doubt it.

Please post some pics of his jaw when you get a chance.


----------



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

true about the age my deer last year was gost white 196 dressed out and had half of both ears froze off he was mounted at aber and he aged him at 3 1/2 i thought he was on his decline too but he was on the way up


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> wingmaster,
> 
> I'm not going to argue with you, but you can't age a deer by the color of their hair or how much they weight. The teeth will be the lie detector.
> 
> ...


Not all deer have genetics to be all big and gnarly at old age. And I never said that you could solely age a deer by hair color or weight, so I don't know where you get that. And I know what an old deer looks like. I have shot a few in my life time.
But I could be wrong as well, just from what I saw I think he is old.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

gjz said:


> true about the age my deer last year was gost white 196 dressed out and had half of both ears froze off he was mounted at aber and he aged him at 3 1/2 i thought he was on his decline too but he was on the way up


thats what i call an old looking deer. or hes just seen some tough days.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Either the guy sitting on him is HUGE, or that buck is small bodied.

Id say 3 1/2, mayyyyybe 4 1/2, in which case he was on his way up most likely or at his peak. Just judging off his body. Doesnt look like he has the muscle definition of a truly mature buck, still looks to have a "streamlined" body apprearance. The old boys get to have that steer like body, boxy looking. But it is a bit hard judging him by body when hes dead with a orange person sittin on him. 

My oldest deer was 7 1/2, 200 plus pounds. Big long horse face, wide forehead, roman nose from scar tissue built up on his nose. Swayback appearance, potbelly, "wide" looking due to heavy muscle definition up front, cowhocked in the rear legs and more of a waddle when he walked.

Id be very surprised if he was older than 4 1/2. But than again, 4 1/2 is older than the average buck, especially with a 80% success rate for gun hunters in this state.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Yeah it will be hard to say off hand. But the guy is about 6'4 and 275 sitting next to the buck. Anyway he was happy with it and we will see when he gets the mount back, I could be eating my words, but until then. And in this area only old bucks get that gray ghost face, not the only thing I am judging it on but I have hunted this area for deer 16yrs and know a little about the herd in that area. My brother shot one a few years back that had a face just like this on, but it went about 140in. The body was shorter and everyone was guessing 4 1/2yrs and 175lbs. It ended up being 6 yrs plus and 230 lbs dressed out. So you just never can tell.
Anyway I hope to have a rifle buck and bow buck up here in the next couple weeks, have been seeing some really nice ones but no shots as of yet. Could of taken quite a few with the rifle but they were at best 135in bucks, now if they walked under my bow stand it would be a different story. Had about a 140 running doe scent for 1 1/2 hrs but could not get the sucker in my tree line, he was love drunk and nothing would bring him in even the fact that there were 8 does in my tree line. I thought he was going to run himself to death.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm going with 2.5-3.5 years also. Probably about 15-16 inches wide, G-2 around 7 inch, it's a baby!! :lol:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Wingmaster said:


> Anyway he was happy with it


That's the most important thing! :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Wingmaster wrote:
> Anyway he was happy with it
> 
> That's the most important thing!


That is all that matters at the end of the day!! Nice bucks!!


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I'd be willing to bet that deer doesn't go higher then 3.5 yrs old. If it goes higher then that it comes from some poor genetics.


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

deerslayer80 said:


> I'd be willing to bet that deer doesn't go higher then 3.5 yrs old. If it goes higher then that it comes from some poor genetics.


Enough with the poor genetics. If the guy likes the deer then who cares how big it is. The trophy is in the eyes of the beholder.
NICE DEER!!! :beer:


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm not saying it's a bad deer. It's very respectable in my mind, but I don't think it's an older buck and I don't think it would've had the potential to get much bigger. Still a nice deer though.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Just by the body, he looks to be a young deer to me. Has some filling out yet to do. Generally, an old deer in decline has a lot more mass than that, also. I would guess 2.5 years old...


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I second that...


----------

